# Halloween Collections



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I would say we all collect Halloween items to some degree. But what specific Halloween items are your passion? I like to collect vintage blowmolds, Halloween Yankee candles, food magazines, and am starting to collecting vintage items as well, some of which can be very pricey. I also like Halloween LED candles, which fortunately are not. List your collections, and pictures would be cool as well.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Some more blow molds. Also, on the fireplace mantle scene, you'll see some lighted ceramics. We originally bought these at Giant, a regional food store. There were a few in the series: Mummy, Headless Horseman, Witch with crystal ball, and ghost with pumpkin head. We bought 3 and never got the witch, but years later, thanks to a website called E-bay, I finally found one, and for relatively cheap. I don't think there are any others, but I would say I collect these too.  These are very rare.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice collections, Paul. I have a few Halloween collections too. It is always fun to see how others display their's, so I hope we see lots of contributions to this thread. 

Beistle cut-outs:








Vintage horns and lanterns:
















Trolls in costume, hahaha:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Interestingly when I thought about it, I have to say I don't collect "collections". I have built up my halloween decor/props from nothing pretty much but all are individual items. I have a few masks or props from one manufacturer but they really don't qualify under "collection".


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Of course, Blowmolds:










And tot buckets:










Motionettes:










and masks, displayed on a vintage hat rack:


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Those Beistles are cool. Are they all original? Some of them are worth a good dollar these days. 

The Motionettes are great. We have 3 right now.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Those Beistles are cool. Are they all original? Some of them are worth a good dollar these days.
> 
> The Motionettes are great. We have 3 right now.


Thank you, Paul. Most of the Beistles I have are original, but I do have some reproductions. Reproductions are great for taping in the windows and not worrying about them. 

I love the motionettes. Not all of mine actually work - I found them at yard sales.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I collect skulls and now a collector of avon red glass which will play out so cool when I do a vampire theme


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a couple blowmolds.  But I am not a collector. It just happened somehow. 
I do love the vintage tabletop blowmolds that are shared above.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

A couple blowmolds...haha, Hilda. Don't you also have a group of the older tabletop blowmolds? I think I remember them displayed in a window from inside the house??


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> I collect skulls and now a collector of avon red glass which will play out so cool when I do a vampire theme
> [/IMG]


I found a bunch of the avon red glass a couple of years ago at a garage sale...I kind of feel bad because it was just put into the pirate treasure chest. We will continue to incorporate it into our scenes (last year it was used at the cantina in our star wars display) but knowing I'm keeping it from the hands of those that collect it makes me feel (somewhat) bad lol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhhh the red glass is so beautiful! 

Yes PIB. You have a good memory! I do have some of the tabletop blowmolds. I really do love them. I put them in my front window for a few years, but am afraid of fading if I keep doing that, so I have to figure out a new way to display them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> I found a bunch of the avon red glass a couple of years ago at a garage sale...I kind of feel bad because it was just put into the pirate treasure chest. We will continue to incorporate it into our scenes (last year it was used at the cantina in our star wars display) but knowing I'm keeping it from the hands of those that collect it makes me feel (somewhat) bad lol


LOL I keep hoping to hit a gsale with them marked a great price. I was very blessed cause betheny found some and let me know so she got them for me and is shipping them to me  
lol don't feel bad I will have to post pics of my red glass


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We found blow molds at yard sales for .25. The orange haunted house is my favorite, and one of the rarest. E-bay for maybe $50.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a few little halloween collections: some blowmolds, some boney bunch, and all the nightmare before christmas hallmark ornaments. I also collect black amethyst glass and uranium glass that I use around halloween. I love, LOVE collecting things, so I try to be really selective about what I collect, for the sake of space and moving, haha. I think my next big collection fixation will be some of the fiesta halloween series, as my boyfriend's sister and I are planning a trip to the Fiesta outlet/factory! 

If anyone follows octoberfarm.blogspot.com, she has some great collections of halloween/witch memorabilia in her archives that are amazing!

Hilda - that window display is wonderful!! very spooky and cozy


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

We have quite a bit of Halloween stuff. A bunch of the porcelain ceramic houses, plasticky party goods from my elementary school parties and costumes (including a couple of candy buckets), some goodies from when my Dad was a kid (50's), and even some things like invitations and napkin from the town Halloween party from the 1930s via my Grandmother's keepsakes book.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't really collect but I do have a display case where I have a few Halloween items that... I love... and this is my little slice of Halloween all year round.


----------



## rubensdesk (Aug 26, 2011)

Not really a collection just a little Halloween for the other 11 months of the year.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Hilda, that window looks very Halloweeny. 

That display case makes for a good addition to any room, Halloween or not.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Halloween Lava Lamps!! 

























I've got more pics in an album... More to come!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Halloweenscreamqueen, I never knew about the Halloween lava lamps. Very cool.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love that window display!

I don't really collect anything. I love looking at other peoples though!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Some great stuff, there! 

I am always on the look out for ceramic Halloween houses and the accompanying paraphernalia.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

If you look at the left side of the picture, there's a ceramic barn we bought years ago at a local craft store. I always thought this was a cool display.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the Halloween lava lamps, too. I have never seen one. However, I do have an orange lava lamp that looks like the one in the pumpkin. I think I will place it inside one this year!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice collections. Add another to the list of those who never knew of the Halloween lava lamps.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I mostly collect life-size props. Animated or non-animated.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't collect a particular item, I collect themes. I collect everything Edgar Allan Poe and Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman. I have lots of other likes, themes, things I change in and out or give away etc...but I am a collector of everything Poe and HH.

I would love to start a jack o lantern collection though!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Paul Melniczek ,that's a waaay nice ceramic you've got there. Love the detail.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks. It's actually in two pieces. The front part with the ghosts is separate, and it has a light bulb in the back as well for extra effect. I'll have to take a close-up sometime. Packed away right now and it's not one of the regulars in the Halloween Room.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am like booswife02, I collect witches! Any and all kinds.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

I am that horse person, so what's better than a horse? A Halloween horse, a whole collection of them.  sorry for the photobomb


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I've never seen those horses. They are amazing.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great horses!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I collect spidery things and spider jewelry. ..Here's a small sample


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Impressive Araniella, I would love to have that collection


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those horses are freaking awesome, "i got a rock!". I have never seen them in stores. How did you find out about them? 
That is a great spider-themed collection, Araniella.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome spider collection. I have a spider ring and necklace, but you have it all!!

The horses are cool. I have never seen them before either. Nice collection there.

Booswife and Printersdevil, you could show us your HH, etc. or witches collections here and we'd love to see them. 

Oh, and Printersdevil, I would like to see your collection of string lights in your patio.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks..I love collecting them. No matter where I go and there's jewelry--it's the first thing I look for. These were just a few that were in the top drawer of my chest. I try to wear it all...but it's getting more and more difficult. I find myself gravitating toward one or two pieces.

I'm really intrigued by 'Rock's' horses. They are crazy amazing!

This is a fun thread. Hope to see some more collections soon.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

PIB I have so much! I'd take up the whole thread haha... I have most of my HH stuff posted in my sleepy hollow thread in the party section. I will take some pics of ny Poe stuff though 

Araniella what a fantastic collection! I'll keep an eye out for them now for you!

I got a rock what a strange and beautiful collection! That's a total compliment. It's not your everyday Halloween item. 

Paul, I love this thread


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Never saw the Halloween Lava Lamps OR the Halloween Horses before!! How Unique!
Everyone else's collection are nice too.

I don't really collect any particular thing, but I cannot wait to get out my ceramics that I made years ago for Halloween.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wish I had good pics of my Yankee candle Boney Bunch collection.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Great looking collections all! First time I've ever seen the lava lamps and horses too.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I collect creepy toys, skulls, nontraditional pumpkins, gargoyles (of course), candleholders (a major vice of mine), wall hangings, water globes, jewelry/music boxes, masquerade masks, and more. These photos are all from prior years, but they give an idea. A member asked to see my clown dolls, so I will be taking and posting pictures of that disorderly bunch once I receive the two that I ordered recently.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love that ornate box, Garthgoyle. It has beautiful color.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

LOVE the creepy monkey!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice collection photos, Garth. I don't think I have see the jewelry box before - love it!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

"i got a rock!" said:


> I am that horse person, so what's better than a horse? A Halloween horse, a whole collection of them.  sorry for the photobomb


I had no idea breyer made halloween horses! LOVE them! A friend of mine had a MASSIVE breyer collection when we were in elementary school! but these are amazing


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, Araniella, boo who?, and PIB. The jewelry box is a Disney _Haunted Mansion_ piece that plays 'Grim Grinning Ghosts'. The monkey came from Spirit Halloween (Monkey Chimes).


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, Araniella, boo who?, and PIB. The jewelry box is a Disney _Haunted Mansion_ piece that plays 'Grim Grinning Ghosts'. The monkey came from Spirit Halloween (Monkey Chimes).


I want that jewelry box. love haunted mansion. I'll get back there again, some day.....


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ahh.. now that you say that Garth....I can see the Haunted Mansion in it. The colors. Beautiful.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> I want that jewelry box. love haunted mansion. I'll get back there again, some day.....


I have never been to Disneyland or World, so I had to resort to buying it online (also purchased this pillow at the same time). All of the H_aunted Mansion_ items are 25% off at the moment: http://www.disneystore.com/haunted-mansion-collection/mn/1020302/



Araniella said:


> Ahh.. now that you say that Garth....I can see the Haunted Mansion in it. The colors. Beautiful.


Not disappointing in the least, that is for sure.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Garth love your variety of items! Love the pieces you find. I love the HM stuff, thanks for the link (my husband won't). 
I've been lucky enough to have been to both Disneyland & Disney World. DL once DW at least 6 times, which is going to be more once I get my annual pass!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great stuff, garth! I love the jewelry box, too.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

I collect Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch. I don't have them all, I only get the ones I really like. I have begun to pick up skeletons and skulls as well.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been collecting lemax's spooky town since 2007 (or around there). I'll have to get pictures of the town to post this year when I set it up.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bethany said:


> Garth love your variety of items! Love the pieces you find. I love the HM stuff, thanks for the link (my husband won't).
> I've been lucky enough to have been to both Disneyland & Disney World. DL once DW at least 6 times, which is going to be more once I get my annual pass!!


Thank you, Bethany. No problemo. I have never made it to Florida or California, so... Disney World is closest to you, I take it? 



printersdevil said:


> Great stuff, garth! I love the jewelry box, too.


Thanks, printersdevil. It always seem to draw compliments.


Itzpopolotl, those were the better ones, in my opinion. _Spooky Town_ has really dropped in quality and range (again, only my feelings), yet the prices sure have not


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought I was going crazy lol glad someone else noticed that they weren't as good/unique as they used to be. I've started to sprinkle in some department 56 Halloween town pieces, I may start adding more of their stuff in.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Garth I love your creepy dolls, I also collect zombie babies, but I like your creepy dolls better, your whole collection rocks. Thanks everyone for the great comments on my horses, Breyer issued Halloween horses for several years before stopping annual production of these special run horse models. Each model featured a Breyer Traditional scale model horse painted in a spooky theme. Some models included special effects such as sounds or lights that gave an eerie glow to the horse's red eyes. I wish they still made them I love them. Can’t wait to see more collections


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, "i got a rock!". I cannot believe how much some of those horses go for on eBay and Amazon... I wish that I would have been aware of the Halloween horses, though I never saw them in any stores. Did you buy yours when they originally came out?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited today more of my collection arrives pics later


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

"i got a rock!" said:


> I am that horse person, so what's better than a horse? A Halloween horse, a whole collection of them.  sorry for the photobomb


OMG! I collected Breyer horses when I was a kid! I think I had over 200 of them. My Mom finally sold them at auction when they moved. Not sure how much she got, since they were all well loved! Used to build a paddock out of Lincoln logs (The real wood ones!)... Wow, what a blast from the past! Had no idea they made Halloween horses...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got more of my avon glass today was so excited to get the big water goblets


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Stunning new pieces, Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you garth 
i desided it was time to give them there own place since my collection is growing so


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Garth the Halloween horses came out in 2001 -2007 I could only find them at specialty stores like tack shops and hobby shops, I missed out on the first one due to funds (50.00 for a toy horse) but I saved and saved every year for the others (brown bagged lunches and no Starbucks).So my husband asked what I wanted for Christmas one year, and I kept sending him eBay listings for first one –Skullduggery. That’s what I got for Christmas that year; of course he had to pay triple for it. Now my collection is complete. 
Halloweenscream, I also had at least a hundred breyers, still have quite a few, mostly the race horses, slowly letting them go. I hope your mom got some good money for them, highly collectible now.
Saki that’s an awesome collection of glass, some great pieces


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for the answer, "i got a rock!". They were originally $50 each? Wow... I am glad that you managed to complete your collection without having to declare bankruptcy


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Whoa! No Starbucks! That's dedication! 

They seriously ARE amazing. 




"i got a rock!" said:


> Garth the Halloween horses came out in 2001 -2007 I could only find them at specialty stores like tack shops and hobby shops, I missed out on the first one due to funds (50.00 for a toy horse) but I saved and saved every year for the others (brown bagged lunches and no Starbucks).So my husband asked what I wanted for Christmas one year, and I kept sending him eBay listings for first one –Skullduggery. That’s what I got for Christmas that year; of course he had to pay triple for it. Now my collection is complete.
> Halloweenscream, I also had at least a hundred breyers, still have quite a few, mostly the race horses, slowly letting them go. I hope your mom got some good money for them, highly collectible now.
> Saki that’s an awesome collection of glass, some great pieces


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Halloween Lava Lamps!!
> 
> View attachment 196792
> 
> ...


those are great, I have never seen any of them!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Araniella said:


> I collect spidery things and spider jewelry. ..Here's a small sample
> View attachment 197159
> 
> 
> View attachment 197161



wow Araniella, got a few spiders?? lol, those are great!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I think my own collection would simply fall under the category of "Random Stuff." Though I do have rather a nice collection of Halloween books (both fiction and non-fiction). And my mugs.

Hmm, now that I think about it, I have a lot of candle holders, too.

I'll try to take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Stormy, what are the books in your collection?


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Stormy, what are the books in your collection?


Oh my. I have quite a few.

Death Makes A Holiday: A Cultural History of Halloween by David Skal
Trick or Treat: A History of Halloween by Lisa Morton
Halloween by Silver Ravenwolf, a book of Wiccan traditions, history, spells and recipes
Halloween Nation: Behind the Scenes of America's Fright Night by Leslie Bannatyne
Halloween: An American Holiday, An American History by Leslie Bannatyne
The Halloween Tree; Something Wicked This Way Comes; From the Dust Returned, all by Ray Bradbury
Halloween Horrors, a collection of short stories (If I'm completely honest, the biggest reason I bought this book was for the cover, which is quite striking.)
Hallowe'en Party by Agatha Christie (Not sure if that really counts, though, since I have nearly all of her Poirot and Marple books anyway. Plus it really has nothing to do with Halloween beyond the setting.)

Then there are my monster books, which aren't specifically Halloween related, but certainly reflect my interest...

Monsters in the Movies by John Landis
The Vampire Book by J. Gordon Melton
The Werewolf Book by Brad Steiger
Nearly all of Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles novels
The Mummy by Anne Rice
The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman
Dracula; Dracula's Guest by Bram Stoker
Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde by Robert Louis Stevenson
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies by Jane Austen and Seth Grahame-Smith
Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters by Jane Austen and Ben H. Winters

There are a lot more, actually, but those are the ones I display prominently at Halloween.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds like a great collection. I know Lisa and Leslie. Both are fine writers, although Lisa is primarily a fiction writer, and Leslie non-fiction. Great historian for the holiday.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I _really_ enjoyed Halloween Nation. What a great take on it all. Very different from your typical "history of the holiday" fare.

I'll have to take a picture of that one book cover to share with you guys, it's really great.

And my mugs. I love my mugs.


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a massive collection of costumes, mostly a mix of clothes from thrift stores, pieces I've sewn myself, and accessories collected from after-Halloween sales. 

I also collect items that look like they could be used by witches, wizards, or sorcerers in some way. Everything from crystals and potion bottles to skulls and old books fits the bill!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Your collections sound spectacular, Echo Sorceress. Any pictures available?

Here are my clowns and such, as promised. (The harlequin needed something to prop her up, so Jacked-Up Jill's box got volunteered.)


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

You have some great clowns, Garth. They need their own stage.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Much appreciated, PIB. That is definitely something to think about... Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Awesome clowns garth, I also have jack in the boxes from sprit and Walgreens. love them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, "i got a rock!". The first year that I got ahold of the jack-in-the-box clown, I trailed _just_ behind a group of adults on Halloween as their kids went to the neighbor's, wearing a long, black leather-look coat and freaky babydoll mask, and cranked it until it popped up; I think that they were more jumpy than their children had been when at the house


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Hahahaha thats awesome garth.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

garth My favorite is the big guy on the left! Freak-y.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Aw, Garth, I had that same porcelain clown when I was a little girl... The one with the tiny hat. I guess I'm the only one here not afraid of clowns - he reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice collection Garth


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, everyone. The one on the left is Cadaver the Clown, Bethany. He was exclusive to Spencer Gifts years ago and is worth quite a bit now compared to what he went for originally; I wound up selling the other version that I used to also own, for that very reason. Regarding the one with the little hat, stormygirl, mine arrived with a broken ceramic foot, so he became an amputee and had shoes made for dolls of a somewhat smaller scale forcibly placed over his stumps


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice clowns---and I don't like creepy clowns because they scare the heck out of me. LOL


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hehe. Thanks, printersdevil.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you, everyone. The one on the left is Cadaver the Clown, Bethany. He was exclusive to Spencer Gifts years ago and is worth quite a bit now compared to what he went for originally; I wound up selling the other version that I used to also own, for that very reason. Regarding the one with the little hat, stormygirl, mine arrived with a broken ceramic foot, so he became an amputee and had shoes made for dolls of a somewhat smaller scale forcibly placed over his stumps


Well Garth I can tell you that they didn't sell that Cadaver the Clown when I worked for Spencer Gifts!! I would have bought one!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It has been quite a few years since Spencer Gifts has had much of anything worthwhile. I want to say that this version of Cadaver came out in 2007 or so, Bethany, and the first (in a knitted, bluish clown suit) was the year prior. I thought that $50 was high at the time, although I decided that I had to have him; now, he can potentially go for nearly 5 times that amount, based on what I have seen on eBay, and one moron currently has him listed at $2,275


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> It has been quite a few years since Spencer Gifts has had much of anything worthwhile. I want to say that this version of Cadaver came out in 2007 or so, Bethany, and the first (in a knitted, bluish clown suit) was the year prior. I thought that $50 was high at the time, although I decided that I had to have him; now, he can potentially go for nearly 5 times that amount, based on what I have seen on eBay, and one moron currently has him listed at $2,275


Yes that was long after I left Spencer gifts. I quit in 1993 when I had my daughter. I did buy some cool stuff for great prices when I worked there. I think that once Universal Studios sold the store (after closing lots of them when the their leases were up in malls) that they were downhill from there.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bethany said:


> I think that once Universal Studios sold the store (after closing lots of them when the their leases were up in malls) that they were downhill from there.


After reading this, I looked up the history of Spencer Gifts and learned that it has actually been sold _multiple_ times now, hence the reasoning behind the chain being such a shell of what it formerly was. Too bad that hardly anything changes for the better...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> After reading this, I looked up the history of Spencer Gifts and learned that it has actually been sold _multiple_ times now, hence the reasoning behind the chain being such a shell of what it formerly was. Too bad that hardly anything changes for the better...


Sad, but true. Was great working for them when they were owned by Universal. We'd have manager's meetings in different parts of the country & they would fly us there, put us in great hotels, have lots of stuff for us to do & then there were the vendors!!! Lots of free stuff. I went to New Orleans & Hollywood, FL as a manager when we were in FL, we got to spend free time at Universal Studios! They closed the park & we got to stay! Fun times!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like it was nearly the ideal place to work during that time period, Bethany. That was very nice of them. I have never been to either of those spots, although I have not really been to many states; I _was_ supposed to go to Florida when I was far younger, then my parents backed out of it for one reason or another and the vacation _never_ happened

I know that there are more collections to share, so snap to it, peeps, before this becomes nothing but rambling...


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Some more blow molds. Also, on the fireplace mantle scene, you'll see some lighted ceramics. We originally bought these at Giant, a regional food store. There were a few in the series: Mummy, Headless Horseman, Witch with crystal ball, and ghost with pumpkin head. We bought 3 and never got the witch, but years later, thanks to a website called E-bay, I finally found one, and for relatively cheap. I don't think there are any others, but I would say I collect these too.  These are very rare.


Sorry to quote way back from the first page - but love all these blow molds, they are fantastic! The headless horseman one is amazing.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

For me, the main collection is Haunted Mansion - classic dark ride attraction, ghost stories, Halloween-suitable imagery and tone all wrapped up in one! I have some horror movie bits and pieces and classic Halloween too, a few blow molds - will post photos of the 'odds and ends' later.
































The bottom piece is a blueprint of the layout of Disneyland's Haunted Mansion.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

All of it for me! I collect all but clowns, zombie babies and chopped up bodies


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kallie, so nice to know that you DON'T collect chopped up bodies. LOL

Nice Haunted Mansion items Regions Beyond.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Incredible _Haunted Mansion_ collection, Regions Beyond.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Well the house in chaos again but I swear I will get Pics. My collections span from masks, vintage and new toys, Beistle, die casts. action figures, haunted mansion.


----------



## Mid South Haunts (Jul 16, 2013)

Love seeing everyones collections 




www.facebook.com/midsouthhaunts
www.facebook.com/tennesseehauntedattractions


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone else collect lobby cards? I have some classic horror and science fiction ones. Not exactly Halloween (although you could certainly get Halloween movie ones) but they blend in nicely with Halloween décor. I have FORBIDDEN PLANET, BEAST FROM 20,000 FATHOMS, GORGO, THE LAND UNKNOWN, HOUSE ON HAUNTED HILL, and IT CAME FROM BENEATH THE SEA.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Along with the spooky town I've been collecting Halloween themed bottles (beer wine pop etc). The last photo are my favorite 3 that I have so far.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paul, do you have pictures of your posters? I would love to see those lobby cards.

Lots of creative labels on those, Itzpopolotl; even though I rarely drink, I sometimes enjoy checking out the alcohol aisle just for that reason alone.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol I don't drink all that often either.....my dad drank the beers and half of the wine bottles still have the wine because I just haven't gotten to them.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

These are images from the web, but they look exactly like these. I buy reproductions for pretty cheap on E-bay and put them in frames. The attachments vary in size here, but my lobby cards are 8 1/2 by 11 I think.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Very nice I like them all.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

And this one too.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Regarding the one with the little hat, stormygirl, mine arrived with a broken ceramic foot, so he became an amputee and had shoes made for dolls of a somewhat smaller scale forcibly placed over his stumps


Weird, mine had a broken foot, too. I guess the feet were just really prone to being knocked about. May I ask where you got him?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

stormygirl84 said:


> Weird, mine had a broken foot, too. I guess the feet were just really prone to being knocked about. May I ask where you got him?


Too bad. I purchased mine from a seller on eBay, who could have probably done a little better of a job packaging the doll. 

Those are great, Paul.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks. Originals can go in the $100s. I like something with a little bit of color and detail in the art. If you search, there are a lot of really cool lobby cards out there.


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

I also collect blow molds, die cuts and masks.
My most recent blow mold.








Recent die cut score.








And one of my favorite masks. Pic courtesy of previous owner.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Some good stuff. How big is that blow mold? I think it's one of the rarer ones.


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

The blow mold is 3 feet tall. Maybe a little larger. It's a stunner!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice collection AHE


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great set of goodies, AHE.


----------

